# Tune's Speedneedle



## homebrew (Oct 28, 2004)

Anyone used this saddle? I see on the site that the marathon version is wider and more padded but they don't say how much. How is the comfort? Thanks


----------



## zoom52 (Oct 3, 2004)

I have the Marathon and also the Alcantara. The Alcantara has a suede cover versus a leather cover for the Marathon. The Marathon weighed in at 106 grams and the Alcantara weighed 91 grams.

I weight between 175-180 pounds and don't have much fat on my rear end. I tried Fizik Arione and Selle Italia saddles and like the Speedneedles best. When I rode the Fizik and Selle Italia saddles they would get uncomfortable after about 1 hour. I can ride the Speedneedle about 2 hours before they get uncomfortable. What I like best about the speedneedle is that the back end of it has an upward slope so I can really push against it when I'm in the drops which seems to give me more comfort.

As for the padding and size the Alcantara measures 4 3/4 inches at the widest point and the Marathon measures 5 1/4. I like the Alcantara better because it is narrower and it's easier on my thighs. There is not much difference in padding thickness, the Marathon is somewhat more padded but I can't tell the difference between the two. I would have to give the Alcantara higher marks overall for comfort just because it's not as wide and the suede cover feels better overall than the leather.

One thing I had to take into consideration is that the rails have extra protection with the kevlar wrapping. This makes the rails about 8mm to 9mm in thickness. I have one saddle on a Schmolke seatpost and the other on a Easton EC-70. I am changing the Easton out with a Thomson masterpiece which I know fits. So some seatpost it won't fit on like the USE and Bold Precision.

As for cost I was able to pick up the Alcantara on ebay for $139.00 and the Marathon I got from http://www.hi-techbikes.com for $199.00.

Here are some pictures of both. Good Luck.


----------



## homebrew (Oct 28, 2004)

Thank you for that great reply! After reading your review and seeing the pictures I have ordered the Marathon. Looks like it may fit somewhat like a Flight. I always liked that saddle but my old one (cir 1992) is about dust now. I tried the Fizik Allanti (sp) as well but it has limited positions due to its short length and the leather has worn thru in less than one season. FYI Gypsibike charged $160 inc delv.


----------

